# beginner closet grow



## suuns6500k (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello fellow growers,just setting up my grow and not too far away from completion,I have two 32 watt daylight 5000k cfls that put out 2150 lumens and four 23 watt daylight 5000k cfls and three 23 watt bright white 6500k and one 26 watt.  6500K,should that be adequate for vegging two blueberry bud seeds. I'm about to get two small fans and a humidifier. Please give me some input and let me know how I'm doing? Also want to know how to get good seeds mailed to me in San Antonio Texas without getting busted,please help me out.
Thanks guys,I'll be looking out for your advice
Suuns6500k over and out 

View attachment 20150325_210738.jpg


View attachment 20150325_210733.jpg


View attachment 20150325_210728.jpg


View attachment 20150325_210717.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 25, 2015)

hemp depot.ca


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 25, 2015)

You should get rid of those cfl's and get you one of these [ame]http://www.amazon.com/EnviroGro-FLT24-4-Tube-Fixture-Included/dp/B002JQBQZQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1427339953&sr=1-1&keywords=t5+light+fixture[/ame]


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 25, 2015)

Depending on the size of your grow space, you may even need a 4 ft. 8 bulb. Give us some more info on your grow. Size of space?


----------

